# can you encourage a bird to unbond?



## ollieandme (Mar 25, 2013)

i know that sounds ridiculous! but is it possible for a bird to unbond from someone?

Ollie's totally infatuated with my dad. she hardly ever sees him, but when she does she flies to him instantly and is like a velcro bird (and ultra bad-behaved for me!). she gets all clucky and hormonal when she's around him - wings slightly out, squeaking a bit. really weird stuff!

is there anyway to discourage this? or is it inevitable?

the thing is, it's like my dad is her mate, and she won't give Bjorn a second look  poor boy tries his hardest  i'd love to encourage Ollie to seek bird friends, not human ones...

just to add: most of the time she's not hormonal - it's only a couple of times a week when she hangs out with my dad. apart from that, she's totally normal around me.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Its a hard situation but eventually she is going to realize that Bjorn can give her what your dad can't. It may take a while for her to figure this out. I really didn't have to do anything with Cinnamon for her to learn this, Baby just followed her around like a lost puppy dog for like four months til she finally accepted him as part of our "group." Ollie will learn it, its just gonna take time.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

What about bird to bird pairing you want broken? Luna is still infatuated with Taz even though Taz and Allie are a bonded pair. Luna is jealous so he openly pesters and chases poor Allie all the time. Taz even attacks Luna for bothering her, but Luna still wants Taz. Taz and Allie have been together for a year..I thought he'd eventually give up, but now I just feel bad for Allie.

Sorry to jack the thread, but it's a similar topic, so I thought it was appropriate.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> Sorry to jack the thread, but it's a similar topic, so I thought it was appropriate


It is similar and a good point. I had a similar situation back with Nips, Snowball, and Hershey. Snowball and Hershey were a bonded pair but Nips wanted Snowball and would chase him around the cage, asking him to mate with her. He did everything he could to get away from her (Snowball was a one-bird man lol), even stepping on her and then jumping off and running away!!! What finally did it for her was another male picked her. Now I know that adding another bird may be difficult, so maybe a mirror for Luna? Like when he's out of the cage? I probably wouldn't let him out with Taz and Allie anymore either, so that they can play in peace (I had to do this with Fuzzy when he was being a hormonal jerkface. He learned fast lol.) I wish Luna would turn his affections to someone else, poor guy!


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Apr 23, 2013)

I think Muffin is beginning to do the same thing with my bf! She will come to me readily, but when he comes in the room she is like "YOU'RE HERE!!!!" :lol:


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Hmm.. generally Allie is only out with everyone when they're getting morning veggies. And then she either gets human attention or she goes in the cage if Luna is bothering her too much (and that sounds unfair but she prefers to nap throughout the day anyway than be out with everyone). Or..Luna goes in time out. I won't be able to get mates for the 2 lone boys for at least a couple of years. But maybe when I move out we can make separate play areas for them. But then Luna will probably need a wing clip to keep him from moving areas. 
Poor Allie doesn't need any more stress in this lifetime.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I know poor girl...I wish there was a way to make it easier. Eventually Luna will grow out of the nippy poopyhead stage as I call it (Pankakes is a little over two years old and isn't such a jerk anymore) it'll just take time. And he will eventually realize that Taz doesn't want him. Its a balancing act til then.


----------



## dearblythe (Nov 15, 2012)

JuliosMom said:


> I think Muffin is beginning to do the same thing with my bf! She will come to me readily, but when he comes in the room she is like "YOU'RE HERE!!!!" :lol:


this is sadie towards her 'daddy'.


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Aww cute! My 'tiels are terrified of my dad


----------



## Darkel777 (Jun 7, 2013)

I had this problem with Pikachu who wasn't even the slightest bit interested in Zero at first and wanted my attention. Finally I started putting E vitamin supplements in their food (E is supposed to encourage breeding) for about a month Zero was kind of aggressive and hormonal and Pikachu would not look at me lol. But since then I have stopped using it they went back to normal still have no problem breeding just took some encouragement lol.


----------

